# Fat Daddy's Memorial Day Weekend 2014



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Went to Fat Daddy's in Waycross, Ga for Memorial Day Weekend. Hands down the nicest park I've ever been too. We had a blast but some carnage ended my weekend a little early.












































Going...


Going...


Gone!






















And this ended my weekend...




And of course some videos...


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Yep, I think I saw you there. We were both waiting for showers at the same time Saturday evening. We have gone there quite a few times, and every time we go, there are improvements made and new places to ride added. They are doing a great job. 

I ended up with what I thought was a little carnage myself on the ol brute. But we got it running yesterday and nothing seems to be damaged. It cut off on my under water, in a new hole we didn't know about. 

Note--Be very careful when riding "The Blind" hole on the back side of the park. It has some very deep ruts!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

It was only my second time being there, I never found the blind hole or the duck pond, next time I'll have to go with the family to do a little more exploring.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ouch! Busted a-arm.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah it sucks, I'm debating whether or not to just replace the stock a-arm or just go ahead buy a full 3" arched arm kit.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Looks like its time for some arched arms


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i need to start making some road trips. place looks pretty great.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

It's looking like we might be trying for a 4th of July weekend trip.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

That is pretty much the only park we go to now. 

I cant remember which one the duck pond is, but there are a lot of deeper holes over by the blind. Just so you have an idea, you go under the bridge, and then pretty much diagonally all the way back to the left. (Cant remember actual East/West directions at the moment!)


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

its about 6 hours to the GA border with the trailer... totally do-able.


----------

